

Your favourite Coding Music - kekebo

I&#x27;m running out. Here a few of my favourites, thankful for any recommendations:<p>Peace Orchestra - Who am I?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=7ZWQRaY0Tns<p>Mega Drive - Dataline
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=uRS3vAKhnz8<p>Tycho - Dive (Album, feel-good at it&#x27;s best)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Z6ih1aKeETk<p>Com Truise - Galactic Melt (Album, playful melodic synthwave) 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=MCs_1EFmjkg<p>Minilogue Animals CD 2 (Amazing Ambient Album)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=u9yT5iEPkO0&amp;list=PLB92BAC8F6772FA94
======
stullig
Massive Attack, Brian Eno, Mitch Murder come to mind, otherwise this Tr(h)ip
Hop Mix Tape did me quite well lately:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNlTvIbjLo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNlTvIbjLo)

Otherwise a nice Nicolas Jaar[1] set?

[1][https://soundcloud.com/nicolas-jaar](https://soundcloud.com/nicolas-jaar)

